# long term car hire ... or leasing. Which???



## tonyk

My wife and I are continuing our researches about moving to Portugal and are looking at costs of long term car hire versus leasing or buying a vehicle. Do you have any guidance to offer?

Do the 'major' companies have deals or are the local companies betterto look at???

Any thoughts would be apprecaited.

Tony & Dennise.


----------



## Wendy Allen

tonyk said:


> My wife and I are continuing our researches about moving to Portugal and are looking at costs of long term car hire versus leasing or buying a vehicle. Do you have any guidance to offer?
> 
> Do the 'major' companies have deals or are the local companies betterto look at???
> 
> Any thoughts would be apprecaited.
> 
> Tony & Dennise.


Did you get any reply's to this question as it is one we are looking at ourselves. I would be very interested to hear what you think now as I can see this question was posted some time ago

Wendy


----------



## silvers

Hi Wendy,
I have some friends who are returning to the UK and have a Rover for sale for very little. It is tested and Portuguese registered.


----------



## omostra06

I think its got to be cheaper to buy a little run around rather than renting.


----------



## silvers

You're not kidding. I recently met an American guy who was staying here for almost a month. He got quoted €2,400 for car hire.


----------



## Wendy Allen

silvers said:


> Hi Wendy,
> I have some friends who are returning to the UK and have a Rover for sale for very little. It is tested and Portuguese registered.


Our problem is that we travel back and forth a lot. If we buy something we would have to park it near the airport which is a problem in it's self. Otherwise the transfer from the airport to our house would be 35 euros each way, this is why we were looking at a long term rental, I can't seem to find an easy solution.


----------



## silvers

Where are you moving to?


----------



## Wendy Allen

20 miles North of Porto


----------



## silvers

I would recommend finding someone close to the airport where you would be able to leave your car. Garages are very good for this kind of thing. It may cost a little but not too much, especially if you are doing it regularly.


----------



## Wendy Allen

How much is your friend asking for his rover and where abouts are you ?

We will try a few garages to see if it would be possible,

Thanks,

Wendy


----------



## silvers

He's looking for around €600, he posts on here under the name of Mitz. We are on the Silver coast.


----------



## notlongnow

Can you lease / contract hire in Portugal? It's not something we had considered....


----------

